# Bizarre Raised Scale Patch on Cichlid- HELP!



## lmekern (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a male OB Peacock who is around two years old in a well established tank. Water levels are all within the healthy parameters. The tank is an 80 gallon hex tank with 9 other African Cichlids. My OB developed a raised scale patch right before his tail. The scales are protruding slightly around the area (not like they would with dropsy) and the affected area is swollen so it sticks out from him a bit. There are a couple small areas where red stubbs are poking out. This started a few months ago that seems to come and go although in the last month the patch has stayed. In the last few days it has begun to move from just his back left side over to the right side with the red stubs developing. I have tried elevating the temperature to 80 degrees, adding salt, and treating for fungal and bacterial infections. None of my other cichlids have this condition or have ever developed it. There have been no new fish introduced in the last year. My OB is eating well, active, and not rubbing against anything. I am at a total loss as to what this is but do not want to risk losing him. Here are links to a few of his pictures showing what is going on. Any ideas or tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

With this fish, I'd swab the affected area twice daily with potassium permanganate. This would be easiest with the fish in a hospital tank. 
You can find PP in Jungle Clear Water, usually at Walmart or through Amazon. 
As to what it is, difficult to say. Maybe infection, could be something like early stage lymphocystis.
For info on how to swab, check here (also read the full article): http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/20 ... .html#dips


----------



## lmekern (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding. I read the article and will definitely do this. As for minimizing damage to his slime coat and maintaining low stress levels, any tips for carrying out a "Calm" swab? Also, it was quite evident in the article that I need to dilute the potassium permanganate for the safety of my fish. It recommended 2/1 to 3/1 water to pp dilution at least. Would 4/1 be a safer place to start? Lastly, how long should I allow this to sit on him before placing him back in the water? Once again, thank you so much for taking the time to respond.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would try to keep the fish's gills submerged while you perform the swab, it might sound easier than it is. You may want to keep him in a net while swabbing if it makes things easier.
I've done this once or twice with methylene blue for damaged scales, I usually swab and wait a few seconds, then return the fish to the water. 4:1 should be fine.


----------

